# Really good luck lately



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

In the past 2 months I have managed to find some incredible books at some incredible bargains. Check this out: La Methode by Pepin. This goes nicely with my free copy of La Technique. It is also autographed. The price? ten bucks!!! Two good finds today: 1. The first english edition of Le Guide Culinaire. Good condition with jacket. The price? 6 bucks!!! Ha! 2. The Gold Cook Book by Louis P. DeGouy. also good condition with jacket. Price? 4 bucks!!!!! I told the lady I'd give her an even 10 for the both of them. Life can be good sometimes.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Great finds... and cheap, to boot! I have had great luck on eBay... especially if you intentionally mis-spell the author's name. More often than not, you find whatever you are in search of.


----------

